# Java 64bit oder 32bit?



## gamp (5. März 2010)

Hi!

Mal ne doofe Frage, aber bei google findet man hauptsächlich "Ist mein PC 32bit oder 64bit?"-Threads;

java -version spuckt:

```
java version "1.6.0_18"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_18-b07)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 16.0-b13, mixed mode)
```
aus.

Wie finde ich heraus ob auf dem laptop meiner Schwester (Win 7, 64bit) jetz das 32bit oder 64bit JDK/JRE installiert ist?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

64-Bit Java auf 64-Bit Windows 7 schaut bei mir so aus:

```
C:\Users\thomas.darimont>java -version
java version "1.6.0_18"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_18-b07)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.0-b13, mixed mode)
```

Weiterhin werden 32-Bit Prozesse unter Windows 7 64-Bit im Task-Manager mit *32 im Prozessnamen angezeigt. 
Weiterhin kannst du schauen, wo deine Java Installation abgelegt ist.

Standardmäßig liegen auf Windows 7 64-Bit unter c:\Programme die 64-bit Versionen und unter c:\Programme (x86) die 32-Bit Versionen.

Gruß Tom


----------

